

Any app that can take video without any concern? - lexliang

My friend came to me and ask if there is any app that can video without any concern? She loves to take video with her SmartPhone whenever she can. She has limited storage of 16 GB and wanted all her video in HD!<p>Then I answer, you can use the Ustream app! But she said she does not want to publish her video, but only want her video on her private storage! Then, I have no idea what app can do this...<p>I am quite surprised she has such demand. Do you know of there is a group of people also similar to her? I can recommend it to her.<p>That&#x27;s why I am asking here... Any input would be much appreciated!<p>Cheers and happy Easter guys and girls!
======
digikata
Something like this wifi capable portable drive?

[http://www.macworld.com/article/2033633/review-boost-your-
ip...](http://www.macworld.com/article/2033633/review-boost-your-ipads-
storage-with-seagate-wireless-plus.html) or
[http://www.sandisk.com/products/wireless/flash-
drive/](http://www.sandisk.com/products/wireless/flash-drive/) or
[http://9to5mac.com/2014/01/15/review-lacie-fuel-the-
wireless...](http://9to5mac.com/2014/01/15/review-lacie-fuel-the-wireless-
portable-drive-for-all-your-idevices/)

I wonder about how well implemented the security might be on devices of this
class though...

~~~
lexliang
Thanks for the suggestions! Not specifically portable drive, any app or device
can meet her demand should be fine :)

Probably it will be good enough for her ;)

With portable drive, I think user still need to constantly clear up the drive
to enable more video storage.

